# Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?



## lol2k (20. Juli 2013)

*Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

Moin!

Ich plane einen Wechsel von AMD auf Intel und benötige daher eine andere Backplate zur erneuten Installation des bereits im Besitz befindlichen H100. Die Backplate lag zwar zum Kaufzeitpunkt des H100 meinem Karton bei, allerdings habe ich sie leider zwischenzeitlich verloren. 
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine gleichwertige Backplate als Ersatz über bspw. ebay/mindfactory & co. zu erwerben oder muss es die von Corsair sein?


Gruß lol2k


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

Bei so einer Kompakt-WAKÜ brauchst du eigentlich gar keine Backplate.
Falls du keinen Ersatz findest, kannst du ruhig eine M3-Schraube und Kunststoffbeilagscheiben verwenden.


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

Tragen die Schrauben denn das Gewicht der Pumpe, sodass eine Backplate nicht zwingend notwendig ist?
Mir ist aufgefallen dass sich mein aktuelles Installationskit für Sockel AM2 deutlich von dem für Intel unterscheidet - hier sehr schön zu sehen. 

Scheint so als würde es mehr werden als nur eine Backplate die ich benötige...doch eventuell Corsair direkt kontaktieren oder hier im "Kaufe/Verkaufe"-Thread umschauen?


----------



## imischek (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

du brauchst bei der h100(intel) 2klammern 1backplate 4doppelgewinde 4schrauben
bei deinem verbautem h100(amd) haste 2 andere klammern  keine backplate keine doppelgewinde und 2 der 4 oben benötigten schrauben
brauchst also wenn amd verbaut ist und der rest verlorengegangen ist eine backplate 2(intel)klammern 4doppelgewinde und 2 schrauben

kann sein das es ohne die backplate geht und an für sich sollten sogar 2 der 4 scrhauben reichen um die pumpe zu halten aber ohne die doppelgewinde (min 2 bei 2 vorhandenen schrauben) und ohne die klammern die speziel für die h100 sind kriegste es nicht montiert

die schrauben und doppelgewinde sind nicht das problem aber die klammern
die kriegste nicht im baumarkt oder so ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

In guten Baumärkten gibt es Makrolon. da nimmst du 3mm Platte und bohrst die passenden löcher rein fertig.
Makrolon ist fast unzerstöbar und ist eine Art von Plexiglas. Auf eine 10 mm Platte habe ich schon mit ein 5kg Hammer bearbeitet und nix passiert.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*



lol2k schrieb:


> Tragen die Schrauben denn das Gewicht der Pumpe, sodass eine Backplate nicht zwingend notwendig ist?


 
Die Pumpe ist leichter als der Boxed kühler.
Das Gewicht ist lächerlich.


----------



## imischek (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

ich schreibs nochmal weils vielleicht übersehn wurde^^
ohne die h100 intel klammern (2) die direkt an der pumpe montiert werden (wo er wohl zur zeit die amd klammern montiert hat) kann er es nicht festmachen
auch wenn wir davon ausgehn das er keine backplate braucht und das er im baumarkt die passenden schrauben und doppelgewinde kauft

ich habe zb hier ja noch die klammern da ich amd nutze aber leider steige ich in ca 10 tagen auf sockel 1150 um
sonst hätte ich dir die 2 passenden klammern fix schicken können

sofern kein anderer user die teile noch hat und dir gibt musste wohl corsair um hilfe bitten


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

Imischek hat es auf den Punkt gebracht- jetzt benötige ich noch die speziell auf den H100 angepassenten Schrauben und Gewinde. 
Ich eröffne mal einen Thread im Marktplatz, vielleicht verkauft ja jnd. wenn er selbst AMD verbaut hat.

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten - das hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen!


----------



## imischek (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*



lol2k schrieb:


> Imischek hat es auf den Punkt gebracht- jetzt benötige ich noch die speziell auf den H100 angepassenten Schrauben und Gewinde.


die schrauben und gewinde sind nicht das problem^^ denke mal die wirste im baumarkt finden 
problem sind die 2intel klammern
viel erfolg bei deiner suche


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100 Backplate für Sockel 1155 verloren - Ersatz möglich?*

Ne mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com und um ein neues Montagekitbitten, wird schon nicht die Welt kosten.


----------

